# Yakima Frontloader Recall



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

as the sponsor of this forum, and a yakima dealer, i am obligated to inform the mtbr community that yakima has issued a recall on the yakima 2103 frontloader.

please read carefully - not every frontloader is affected.

i have attached a .pdf from Yakima that clearly states which racks are affected and also includes instructions on how to go about replacing your product if in fact, you are affected.

please feel free to contact us at the shop if you have any questions...we are happy to help.
[email protected] or toll free: 866/925-2287.

View attachment Yakima Frontloader Recall.pdf


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks for posting this!


----------



## stock r (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting. I bought 2 frontloaders from you guys upon initial release last year. Verified last night and I have the 4 notch recalled model.

Hope the exchange process is simple enough...


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

stock r said:


> Thanks for posting. I bought 2 frontloaders from you guys upon initial release last year. Verified last night and I have the 4 notch recalled model.
> 
> Hope the exchange process is simple enough...


i think you will find it a simple process. please let me know if it is not.


----------



## stock r (Jun 20, 2008)

Any idea how long it usually takes to get a response from Yakima? I filled out their form and they said they would contact me... nothing yet.


----------



## Yak Customer Service (May 20, 2011)

Hi Stock R,

If you want to send an email to [email protected] with your full name I'd be happy to look up the status of your recall.

Dave
Yakima Customer Support


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

thanks dave! :thumbsup:



Yak Customer Service said:


> Hi Stock R,
> 
> If you want to send an email to [email protected] with your full name I'd be happy to look up the status of your recall.
> 
> ...


----------



## stock r (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! Emailed.


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

dave, thanks for posting, email sent on my recall order on the two frontloaders.


----------



## GeremyHamlett (Feb 25, 2011)

Just went out to my car and I have one of the affected racks also. I just submitted my claim. I hope this turns around fast.

BTW, Thanks for the heads up. My Yeti will not be on top until I get the new one now.


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

stock r said:


> Any idea how long it usually takes to get a response from Yakima? I filled out their form and they said they would contact me... nothing yet.


they send you an envelope with instructions to take a couple of parts off the old racks. the parts go in the envelope which you send back to yakima. once they get the parts back, they say it will be about 2 weeks....i will be sending the parts from my two frontloaders back to them tomorrow so we'll see how long it takes from there. they seem to be totally on top of this problem and are doing whatever it takes to fix it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zamboni001 (Jun 12, 2009)

Any ideas on how the recalled Frontloaders can be safely used short term? I need a rack this weekend, no rentals or loaners available. If the problem is front wheels lifting how about a hose clamp holding the wheel in place-or a large TyRap?

PITA to install and remove but if its safe its worth it.


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

not to put words in their mouths, but i think they really don't want the old ones used, that's part of why they want the old ones disabled first before they ship out the new ones. that plus keeping people honest. when i've used my frontloaders (without incident until now) i have kept the front wheel holder set on the 29er setting even though my wheels are standard 26 inchers...it seemed to fit a bit better, at least for me. they are being pretty cautious in recalling them, really good customer service from what i have experienced.


----------



## Zamboni001 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sure, that makes sense that Yakima wants parts of the Frontloaders back so as to render them unusable. I expect the return carton and instructions at some point this week from Yakima....so after shipping that back, waiting for Yakima to process and then allowing for shipping....
I need a rack this weekend, wouldn't chance using the Frontloader without a mod even though its operated without a problem. Two bikes can have wheels removed to transport inside our vehicle but the 3rd has to be on the roof. If something can be done to make Frontloaders safe short term, like a hose clamp, 2 hose clamps, 2 tyraps I'd like to hear it. I have some 1/4 thick rubber, considering protecting the rims & rack with that and installing 









I didn't realize hose clamps can be unthreaded and opened up for installation. I have straps with ratchet tie downs but a bit large for this install-maybe buy a few smaller ones instead of hose clamps?


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

you might want to ask yakima, they have been pretty responsive about this entire thing.


----------



## Yak Customer Service (May 20, 2011)

We can't recommend that any modifications be made to the Frontloader, or that units identified as being part of the recall continue to be used. We certainly understand the inconvenience the recall may cause and we're moving as quickly as possible to get replacement units out to those affected by the recall.

Feel free to contact us at [email protected] we're happy to address your specific questions.

Thanks,
Yakima Customer Support


----------



## GeremyHamlett (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anybody received their new frontloader yet? I just mailed my recall parts over the weekend and I was curious about return time?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

would be nice if they threw in a spare master key, so that we can switch out our locks when the new Frontloader arrives...


----------



## Wisdom (May 31, 2011)

I just purchased a Frontloader from a authorized online retailer which should be delivered to me by Tuesday. I wonder what I will find.


----------



## Wisdom (May 31, 2011)

I just got my Frontloader.. and it has positions for 20-24-26-700-29 - thats five, so I assume I have a good one?


----------



## Yak Customer Service (May 20, 2011)

5 postion is good , 4 would be bad 

Yakima Customer Support


----------



## koval79 (May 8, 2010)

Yakima was great about this. I emailed customer service and explained that I needed my rack back for a trip. They agreed to expedite each shipment. i emailed last Thursday, received the return shipping envelope on friday and shipped the parts back on Monday. Fedex tracking says The new frontloader will be delivered today., that's a five working day turn around, which i think is reasonble. Had I not sent that email, it would have been close to 2 weeks.


----------



## stock r (Jun 20, 2008)

Sent my parts in for the recall right after the strike here in Canada ended... Hopefully the racks will comein soon as I'm heading down to VT end of the month for some riding at Kingdom Trails.


----------



## MysticKJ (Jul 4, 2011)

just bought two Frontloaders at the LBS...i'm not home now, but i'm going to be sweating it out all day wondering if I have 4 or 5 positions...


----------



## stock r (Jun 20, 2008)

Still waiting for my new racks. Tried emailing Yakima twice and they haven't responded with an update.

Leaving for Kingdom Trails tomorrow with no racks right now. Talk about major suckage. I'm still thinking about what I should do. I might just do a hack job on my old frontloaders to get them functional...


----------



## stock r (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, nothing came in and I leave today for Kingdom Trails.

Frontloader is now modified to work similarly to before except with some Home Depot parts replacing the recall components... Hope it survives the 7 hr trek.


----------



## stock r (Jun 20, 2008)

As Murphy's Law would have it, the replacement racks arrived the day after I left for Kingdom Trails  My modifications to "re-enable" the disabled recalled racks worked though. Made the 6 hour trip both ways without any issues.


----------



## jimgior (Aug 18, 2011)

Sucks - I should have bought a Thule system. Bought the rack on Saturday from a retail store on closeout (no returns) and it's an effected unit. Hope it gets here fast sent old parts today....


----------



## jester8798 (Aug 7, 2009)

Has anyone had luck adding a strap to hold the front wheel down as added security? I have a 29er and this was the rack I was leaning toward but I don't want the bike popping out going to the freeway.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

jimgior said:


> Sucks - I should have bought a Thule system. Bought the rack on Saturday from a retail store on closeout (no returns) and it's an effected unit. Hope it gets here fast sent old parts today....


no returns???..i believe it is illegal for that store to sell an affected unit. The only way that they could be selling it on closeout is if they knew that it was affected.
i hope you get your parts in quickly.


----------



## stock r (Jun 20, 2008)

jester8798 said:


> Has anyone had luck adding a strap to hold the front wheel down as added security? I have a 29er and this was the rack I was leaning toward but I don't want the bike popping out going to the freeway.


Do you know that the issue w/ the rack is the front wheel popping out? Or you just want to do that as a safety precaution?

I may just end up epoxying the front loop into the 26" position permanently to be secure...


----------



## jester8798 (Aug 7, 2009)

From what I read it was due to the adjustment arm only having 4 sizes. Yakima added a fifth which was supposed to clamp further up on the wheel, but I am still not a 100% confident. If I had a 26" I would use the 29" location.

The strap would be a safety precaution to help retain the wheel in a severe event vertically.


----------



## randomroot (Jul 18, 2011)

This sucks i just bought a 4 adjustment frontloader at REI.
Seems fishy they would sell racks that have been recalled 4 months ago


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

randomroot said:


> This sucks i just bought a 4 adjustment frontloader at REI.
> Seems fishy they would sell racks that have been recalled 4 months ago


seems downright irresponsible to me. they were supposed to deal with their recalled units several months ago.


----------



## randomroot (Jul 18, 2011)

cracksandracks.com said:


> seems downright irresponsible to me. they were supposed to deal with their recalled units several months ago.


My mistake on this, it looks like i didnt count the lowest 20" wheel setting, so i have the newer non-recalled rack


----------



## Eric Derby (Nov 3, 2011)

*Can't remove locks from FrontLoaders*

Does anyone know what to do with the locks on the FrontLoaders? I tried to removed them but they are tightly attached to the racks and there is nothing I can do. How can Yakima send me 4 new locks?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

The one that locks the knob you can remove. I was not able to remove the one from the cable though


----------



## yellowducman (Apr 18, 2010)

Eric Derby said:


> Does anyone know what to do with the locks on the FrontLoaders? I tried to removed them but they are tightly attached to the racks and there is nothing I can do. How can Yakima send me 4 new locks?


Are you trying to remove the whole cable or just change the locks to a different key. If just want to change to a different key then you just need to remove the lock cores with a blank key while they are unlocked and install the new cores.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

all yakima sks cores should be able to be removed with the blank key that comes with the lock core pack. the locks have to be unlocked to do this however, and sometimes they can be a little bit sticky. in that case, try wiggling the lock core side to side as you gently pull back on it. should come out.



tednugent said:


> The one that locks the knob you can remove. I was not able to remove the one from the cable though


----------



## PLAID813 (Jun 21, 2010)

I wish I would have seen this thread earlier. The third time using the front loader I was driving down the interstate and my 29er fell over! It left a fist sized dent on my roof and destroyed my rear rim. After that the rack has been sitting in it's box in the corner of my garage. If I would have known of the recall I would have taken pictures to see what yakima would have done for me.


----------



## Yellowmenace (Mar 23, 2010)

*Yakima did me right*

I found the recall becuase I was looking for a replacement knob. It feel off somehow. I think the nut wasn't tight enough. Anyhoo I filled out the recall notice and my return slip came in the mail. I didn't have a knob to send back but called the yakima warranty dept and they took excellent care of me. I highly recommend yakima for their support. Too bad that I'll be going to Thule's becuase I think their loading system is better and more secure.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

Wish I would have seen this thread too. 

I bought two of frontloaders last week off of ebay not knowing about the recall from one of those ebay type stores that sells other people's stuff. They did not appear to know about the recall either since he tried to cancel my ebay purchase once he discovered parts were missing when he went to ship them to me. ( He was not happy either since they bought them from someone else and parts were missing)

Again not knowing about the recall I figured I could replace the parts since Yakima usually has replacement parts available so I made a deal with him to purchase them at a significantly discounted price with no expectations of being able to return them.

They arrived via UPS yesterday. 

I opened them and discovered what was missing and went looking for the replacement parts and noticed that I could not buy the knobs. So this morning I called Yakima and found out about the recall and then put two and two together. 

So the question is what do I do now? Any idea if I can buy just the parts that were replaced?


----------

